# Stella has a swollen leg- No vets open until monday!?



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, so Stella has been doing incredibly well for a long long time now. This morning I went to check on her and I picked her up to find her front right leg is swollen! 
She's not acting like it hurts and she is even running on her wheel right now, eating normally and isn't grumpy.

I've called EVERY vet in a 50 mile radius and even the emergency vets, three of them told me they will see her but openly admitted they don't treat or are not familiar with Hedgies.

I'm worried about her little leg, even if she's not too bothered by it! Does anyone in the Orlando area know a vet personally or even someone who would know what to do for Stella!?
I can't stand the idea of waiting until tomorrow to get her seen...

The swelling /bump is between what I'd call her wrist and elbow. Someone help, I'm so scared.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Stella's leg. I can't help with a vet recommendation, just wanted to say (in case you haven't done it yet) that it might be a good idea to take her wheel out of the cage until you're able to take her to vet. 

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

I did I didn't think about it until after I posted, but I figured it was best to keep her as inactive as possible.

I am wondering if the wheel is to blame!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Is the swelling hard or soft? 
Is there heat in the leg?
Have you looked closely at it to see if there is any sign of a cut or other injury?
How does she react when you touch it? Does she flinch?
You said she was happy to run on her wheel, does she shown any signs of lameness/does she favour that leg at all when she walks?
I am by no means a vet or expert on hedgehog ailments; I am just thinking of the standard things I would check for on my horse or any other animals with a swollen leg.
If this was not a hedgehog, I would suggest some sort of cold compress to see if it brings the swelling down; but I think our little guys are waaaaay to sensitive to cold temperatures. Hmmm.
I have used a poultice of cabbage leaves on people before - an aunt who is a nurse suggested it when I blew my knee out and I have used it in other situations - basically put cabbage around the limb and wrap in with plastic wrap - the cabbage draws out the heat. But again, don't know if this is possible with a little hedgehog.
Sorry if I am rambling, I am just trying to think of something; especially if you can't get her to a vet until tomorrow.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is a link to all of the AEMV (Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians), just pick the state and click "get vets": http://www.aemv.org/vetlist.cfm 
I would also save this site in case of emergenicies in the future.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

The bump is hard, not warm and she's not favoring it too much.
She lets me touch it and is not flinching when I try to feel it. 

She's alright when walking, and has a very small slight limp. No cuts no discoloration.

She's reluctant to put it down when she's in my hands but when she's on the floor or in her cage she seems fine. 
She seems to be fine, same healthy appetite and no changes in behavior. She's just as sweet as ever. I'm just worried.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Saw the vet, Stella's leg has an abnormal bone growth. Which seems odd because I never noticed it before and I'm very attentive to her little feet (those claws never stop growing!!)

Vet thinks it may be cancerous and planned a biopsy. She recommends amputation if it is.

I feel so helpless.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear that *Hugs. Hopefully all will go well so she can have a quick recovery. Please keep up updated on the little one, I'll be sending prayers your way.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a little guy named Chevy. He was sold from the petstore my daughter used to work at, then came to me as a rehome and then went to gml where he lived out his life. 

Chevy had abnormal bone growth in his legs and was seen by the vet with his original owner, by my vet when he came to me, and then by gml's vet. My daughter says he had it as a baby at the store and it kind of grew as he grew. It wasn't cancerous. gml can tell you more about it as he had Chevy longer than anyone.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of this Stella; hopefully the biopsy will not be too invasive and everything will be okay. 

Take solace in knowing that many 3-leged hedgies do well. My baby is without her front left leg. She was born with 4, but somehow her foot's circulation didn't work.. and it turned black and fell off. She fought through it though, and took her antibiotics and hopefully I'll be able to take her home in one week


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Right now I am being hopeful, but the main problem is that my household is hard up.
The roommate decided she's moving out leaving me with an extra $800 a month in rent.

The Vet wants $400 for the biopsy and $700 for the amputation. I'm a student and I would do anything for Stella, I guess I just have to get another job. 

I just spent $400 today JUST for x-rays and a check up.
My savings for Stella emergencies is almost gone


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Those prices sound rather high but depending on where you live, might be normal for your area. I suggest you try phoning other vets and asking their prices for biopsy and amputation. Also ask about their experience with hedgehogs. It's certainly worth a try to see if others have more reasonable prices. 

I agree, she will do fine without a leg but don't cross that bridge until you find out for certain.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Any update on Stella? She has been in my thoughts. xoxo


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

As of right now the Vet wants to perform a biopsy, and I need the money before I can do that. Stella is on some pain medicine to help the limp, the Vet said not to restrict movement and to make sure she's eating normally and keeping up with her exercise.

The vet recommended a trial period with just the pain medicine to see if Stella can postpone any surgeries, so that is what we're doing. The follow up appointment is Friday the 28th and then we will be reassessing the situation. If Stella seems to be doing well, we will probably wait on the biopsy.

Now my main concern is that I do not have the money for either of the surgeries. I'm going to ask if you all think it's inhumane to just try to keep her comfortable for so long, until I have the funds. Even then, it's hard to raise $1000.00 for my hedgehog, I'm worried I will never have it and I will have to euthanize her once the situation gets to it's peak. 

I feel like I'm letting her down, even though I've done everything I should have. I've always had the extra money ( up to $300) for emergency vet bills. I've always done my best to keep her warm and her little tummy full and always give her all my attention at night... all for it to come down to this. I'd do anything within my means to keep her around as long as possible, but $1000.00 is just out of my means.  

WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I'll be thinking about you both and I'm sorry you're going through this. 

There's a credit card that can be used for vet expenses, I think the name is Credit Care. I've never used it but I've seen posts about it here and it seems like a lot of vets accept it. Just something else you might want to think about it.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

I've heard of Credit Care- and I have applied before and been turned down for my own expenses (wisdomteeth removal)...
Unfortunately it's not an option open to me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A biopsy is not surgery. It is a simple procedure. They will gas her and insert a fine needle into the lump and draw off some cells to send of for pathology. 

At many vets, the procedure itself would be part of the office visit. So basically you would pay $10-$20 for the gassing, then whatever sending out the sample would be. Here it's about $125. The biopsy should cost around $200 or a slight bit more total.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

The vet wants to do a pre anesthetic, she wants to fully put Stella under and then see how she does. All a week before the biopsy, I think it sounds like she's trying to get more money out of me. She even refers to the biopsy as surgery because she considers anything that involves bone penetration a surgical procedure.
I have called around and asked three or four vets what they charge and it's always around $380-400.


----------

